# European Motor caravan Show



## 96598 (Oct 30, 2005)

Is there anyone going to the European Motor Caravan Show at the Kent County Showground, Detling near Maidstone, on May 18th - 20th ? It only costs £30 and that includes entertainment, and a chance to meet John Wickersham. We shall be there. It would be nice to meet some more MHF people there. The organiser is Colin Storr who can be contacted on 07981891012. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Any interest in this Show???

Keith


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I will be visiting but only for the day as I live in Kent anyway.

Sonja


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi been twice before, reasonable show with good entertainment for the kids, both times a small fair and circus has been there.

Doubt we can go this year.

Olley


----------



## 96598 (Oct 30, 2005)

This show has taken the place of the old Jamboree, as the organisers seem to have disappeared. Mr. Storr has taken over the dates and is trying to provide an equally good show. we wish him well, and we will certainly be there. derek & Dilys


----------

